

UI / UX Design Interviews, Gaia Zuccaro, UI designer based in Rome, Italy - frankiefreesbie
https://medium.com/@frankiefreesbie/gaia-zuccaro-e34e895bbe5e

======
frankiefreesbie
Frank : The “design” is an important part of our analogic life. What is the
role of the designer in our digital life?

Gaia : In few years we have gone from the totally analog 1.0 world to the 3.0
one, where we speak about internet of things. I think a so rapid curve in
terms of digital evolution cannot but promise and determine a role which would
be, if not essential, at least of huge support for the future.

